# can i go straight to a cutting cycle for my first cycle??



## cyclone (Feb 21, 2014)

As im still doing research and asking a billion questions ,..can i go straight to a cutting cycle for my first ever cycle and whats the best test to get for cutting ...i weigh 230 and im 6'2 been working out for about ten years ...my eating is mostly clean ...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2014)

cyclone said:


> As im still doing research and asking a billion questions ,..can i go straight to a cutting cycle for my first ever cycle and whats the best test to get for cutting ...i weigh 230 and im 6'2 been working out for about ten years ...my eating is mostly clean ...



You can do a cutting cycle if you don't want to bulk...why not. Cutting/Bulking is mostly diet. A lot of guys getting ready to step on stage take drol which is a traditional bulker.

Test is test, and your first cycle should be test only around 500mg/week for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Feb 21, 2014)

Can you? Yes...
Is it advised to cut your first cycle? Not really. But there's nothing really wrong with it.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 21, 2014)

Sure.  Like DYS said, the main difference is diet.  Run a test only cycle and you will put on muscle.  Eat more and gain more muscle with some fat, eat less and gain muscle while loosing fat.  Test is magic, you can't go wrong, just make sure you're putting in the time and busting ass in the gym.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2014)

i would cut natty then bulk on test since its your first cycle...After u ran a good amount of cycle cut with tren theres nothing like it


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 22, 2014)

You may not need a cycle to cut. Have you been trying to cut ?


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 22, 2014)

Diet is everything bro. You don't need gear to cut.


----------



## cyclone (Feb 22, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> You may not need a cycle to cut. Have you been trying to cut ?


Doing a little more cardio and more supersets ...more reps less weight...


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 23, 2014)

cyclone said:


> Doing a little more cardio and more supersets ...more reps less weight...



Test isn't going to help you cut a whole lot of fat, neither is a little more cardio or switching to lower weights. You can cut with heavy weights just fine (I actually prefer it) and unless you're adding HIIT cardio it's not going to give you much of a boost in calorie expenditure. 

There's really no way around it. Proper nutrition in a calorie deficit induces fat loss - Always has, always will.  

Now, while test won't make you lose fat in any kind of noticeable way, Test does help to keep you lean, especially long-term use because it helps raise the rate that you can build strength and muscle. More strength = heavier weights = more calories burned. And a higher rate of muscle protein synthesis = a greater # of calories can go to muscle building & repair rather than fat gain. So again, test will keep you lean, but it won't get you there. Remember that. Nutrition is top dog for shredding fat. Testosterone and Cardio is just the icing on the cake. 

~Lupi


----------



## spaceex (Feb 27, 2014)

yes, you can.


----------



## Grejbgik (Jul 4, 2020)

When I took test 250 every 5 th day I ate healthy and worked out hard. I slowly did a recomp do little to no cardio.


----------

